# Tool cat tires and rims for snow.



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

Does anyone have any idea what size tire and rim combination we can run on a 2006 toolcat? Looking for a heavy duty lt tire or dedicated snow tire.


----------



## birdog357 (Jan 10, 2015)

snow7899;2050281 said:


> Does anyone have any idea what size tire and rim combination we can run on a 2006 toolcat? Looking for a heavy duty lt tire or dedicated snow tire.


I believe they are Toyotas. We run snow tires on ours because 29" Turfs would be...less than optimal in snow. I'll talk to my boss and find out for sure.


----------



## birdog357 (Jan 10, 2015)

They are Toyotas. You have to make sure they have zero offset so your wheel track doesn't get too narrow. Alternatively you could use 6 bolt trailer wheels. We actually tested our machine with one before ordering the nice alloy wheels.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

snowwolf makes them; you can buy them through us off of ebay.


----------



## lndscpe (Dec 7, 2004)

I use 16" aluminum trailer wheels,(correct bolt pattern and correct offset) mounted up with Firestone winter force 235's, it works great! and no issues and they are about or slightly taller than our 29" turf tires we run in the summer, and Heck, they look really good mounted on our toolcat!


----------

